# Digestive Advantage IBS and yeast/vaginal infections?



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I think I have yeast infection or bacterial infection in the vagina. Have doc appointment scheduled for next Monday. Anyway, it's not shown the classic symptoms of yeast infection (discharge) and I haven't had the other type of vaginal infection. When I tried a Monostat I treatment it nearly burned me up down there!Anyway, I was trying to trace why I had this since the yeast infection comes with antibiotic, which i haven't had in many months. I realize I've ate more sugar lately (Christmas and just love it), but also I've taken nearly a month's worth of that Digestive Advantage IBS supplement. Could that have my bacteria in the vaginal area completely messed up? It's uncomfortable.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Just an fyi -- I do have some yeast infection but he thinks biggest thing behind the irritation is a drop in estrogen. Guess I'm going into menopause or perimenopause. Yeah. ::sarcasm::: He said we'd talk about estrogen creme or a small dose of estrogen next month


----------

